# صناعه الطبليات الخشبيه



## Yanbu (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوه الاكارم 

ارغب با لحصول على معلومات وافيه عن طريقه صناعه الطبليات الخشبيه - الالات المستخدمه في تصنيع الطبليه - الالات المستخدمه في تقطيع الخشب الخاص للطبليات - افضل انواع الالات - المساحه المطلوب - افران التعقيم الحراري - البرامج المستخدمه في تصميم الطبليات - المقاولين المتخصصين في تركيب مصانع الطبليات - و لكم خالص الشكر و التقدير 

المدينه المنوره


----------



## Yanbu (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ملاحظه : الاستشاره راح تكون مدفوعه الثمن - شكرا


----------

